# Mitchell 300 and 300a



## Blazerz65 (Mar 22, 2013)

I got two of these reels and was trying to figure out how much I could get for them or if I should even use them?

300: Has some scratches and some paint chipping but reels perfectly fine

300A: Is in way better condition than the 300 and has some small scraping on the main frame.

What could I get for these reels or could I have a use for them? Bait rod maybe...


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

for value, look on Ebay.

The 300 series of reels are good solid reels.
I have 2 older ones I retired for sentimental reasons.

I have a newer 300 I use for reds, specks, Spanish, bass, etc.


----------



## Blazerz65 (Mar 22, 2013)

barefoot said:


> for value, look on Ebay.
> 
> The 300 series of reels are good solid reels.
> I have 2 older ones I retired for sentimental reasons.
> ...


Thanks! Only reason why I asked for price was because most of the reels on ebay were brand new or very old and beaten up


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I've used Mitchell 300s since the '60s.
If you are asking if your should not use them because they are valuable, the answer is no, they are not particularly valuable in the condition you describe. Go ahead and use them.
I've seen perfect, unused examples in the old red and black box go for as high as $175 but that's to a collector. And to a collector, a perfect condition reel in the box goes for a lot more than a user reel.
Sounds like your reels would be worth around $25 - $35 to the right person.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Yep, pretty much what he said^^^ You might check over on the big Mitchell forum for an actual value. They can tace it by serial # to see if it was a rare production or something. Even beat up, some of the rare ones are worth BIG money. But they made millions of those reels, and most of the rare ones are european models. Your chances on a big money find are slim.

I've got an average condition 300 that I use for bass and such every now and then. It came as a pair with another reel that I wanted on ebay. I just dont have much need for a reel this size.

I also have a decently rare (but bad condition) 304 that I rebuilt and painted Lime Chartreuse and Hot pink for my wife. It's a decent bream and crappie reel.

I am currently building a pair of custom 302/402 reels to use as surf/pier reels. So yeah, the old Mitchells are very usable reels.


----------



## Blazerz65 (Mar 22, 2013)

I think I just fell in love. Went to the pond with the a 7' micro lite with a Mitchell, shimano, and penn. Used the same 1/8 oz spinner and the same 6lb mr.crappie mono (green). LET ME TELL YOU. not only did it cast farther by about 10yards it just balanced better!

I just got a few questions:
I am use to flipping the bail after I cast, but with mitchells you gotta reel to flip them back?

Is their anyway to get rid of the winding noise? I know when you switch it to reverse it goes away, but I am so use to just jigging with one hand and such that I would never get use to it...

Thanks in advance for the help guys!


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

welldoya said:


> I've used Mitchell 300s since the '60s.
> If you are asking if your should not use them because they are valuable, the answer is no, they are not particularly valuable in the condition you describe. Go ahead and use them.
> I've seen perfect, unused examples in the old red and black box go for as high as $175 but that's to a collector. And to a collector, a perfect condition reel in the box goes for a lot more than a user reel.
> Sounds like your reels would be worth around $25 - $35 to the right person.


Exactly what he says above. The old Mitchell 300's do not hold their value and the newer ones were not that good. They have a slow retrieve and can be very difficult to work on. They are always having bail problems. There are simply too many good reels out there these days.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Bail should flip back by itself when you reel. Mechanism may need cleaning and lube or bail wire may be bent. It may not look bent, but just the slightest bind can have huge afffect.

Nope, no getting rid of winding noise. That's the anti-reverse dog engaging the gear. It's just the way they were made. Take the side off and put a dab of grease on it. It will quieten it down some...


----------

